# MF 165 PTO Shifting



## Floyd

Hello All!
I have a Massey Ferguson 165 and cannot get the PTO shifted to Engine, so that i can use auger while not moving tractor. Ground speed works fine, and neutral. 
I'm thinking it is the clutch linkage or an internal clutch issue. 
Any help is appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## farmertim

Floyd, can you shift it with the engine shut off?, sometimes the rotation prevents disengagement.
Cheers,
:aussie:


----------



## rsmith335

Do you have a owners manuel? That's where I would start.


----------



## Floyd

Thanks. Owners Manual does not say much.
I've also tried shifting with engine off an the shift lever just stops, does not move toward engine location at all. 
Could be the clutch linkage is loose and won't allow the engagement.


----------



## dank81

if you have a the forward and reverse shifter under your steering wheel, put it in neutral and keep the tractor in gear with pto engaged and see what happens. may not work but thats the only way I can get mine moving while not physically on the tractor. shuttle shift needs to be in nuetral if you have it or it won't turn with out transmission being in gear. and tractor has to be in gear. be careful


----------



## shona13

G.Day floyd
The first thing to check is Clutch clearance ,Where the clutch rod attaches to the release arm ,this is the one that goes onto the clutch housing it has a lock /pinch bolt and nut which locks it onto the shaft, there should be FREE PLAY of approx one eighth minimum to three sixteen max between the arm and the front part of the housing it rests on,
if not carefully loosen the pinch bolt and adjust till you get the correct clearance I use a big philips screwdriver through the hole in the shaft. once you have the correct clearance.
The next step is to check the PTO Clutch, when you push down on the clutch pedal you should feel a distinct increase in effort needed to push the pedal all the way down this change in effort should happen when your foot is about 3 inches from the bottom if not the pto clutch needs adjusting If it does ,let me know and I can talk you through this.
You should as has been said with the engine STOPPED shift the pto lever into engine engagement If it does go in start the engine WITH NOTHING attached to the pto shaft keep living things away bearing in mind if you do have to stop the shaft turning the only way is to stop the engine if this proves to be the case this is a further indication the PTO adjustment needs looked at.
If the lever does not go into engagement let me know and i can advise .
Good luck and See Ya 
Hutch.


----------

